# Lexapro.



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I will start taking it for generalized anxiety (from a panic attack). Experiences with Lexapro?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

i have been on it for 8 days and upped my dose from 10mg to 20mg yesterday, but i think i'm gonna bring it down to 5mg and see how that works. so far i haven't really had any side effects apart from being a bit tired throughout the day. supposed to be a good med so i'm gonna stick with it


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im on 20mgs of Lexapro. I take it along with Wellbutrin. Between the two, I get relief from depression, and minor relief of anxiety.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

i just quit lexapro a few days ago (after 45 days). at first i just loathed the sexual side effects, but after a while i started having these crazy mood swings. cycling between hypomanic paranoia and major depression and lethargy. sounds like classic bipolar, right? my p doc said it is common for ssri's to exacerbate these symptoms in already bi-polar types-- only i've never received a bi-polar diagnosis! i was only scripted lexapro for anxiety. i felt more depressed on lexapro than i did before it and it made me manic. now it seems like a gross oversight on the part of my doc... but we are all just guinea pigs aren't we? anyone else go crazy on ssri's?


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



Jean said:


> i just quit lexapro a few days ago (after 45 days). at first i just loathed the sexual side effects, but after a while i started having these crazy mood swings. cycling between hypomanic paranoia and major depression and lethargy. sounds like classic bipolar, right? my p doc said it is common for ssri's to exacerbate these symptoms in already bi-polar types-- only i've never received a bi-polar diagnosis! i was only scripted lexapro for anxiety. i felt more depressed on lexapro than i did before it and it made me manic. now it seems like a gross oversight on the part of my doc... but we are all just guinea pigs aren't we? anyone else go crazy on ssri's?


I posted a question on yahoo answers and a few people said Lexapro actually caused them anxiety. That puzzled me. My psychiatrist did say Lexapro tends to cause some people drowsiness, while others the opposite. I asked if if she could couple my prescription with some xanax just in case it affected me in the second case, and she wouldn't. She had a blind trust that it would work for me. In that respect, we may be guinea pigs, but it doesn't appear that our suffering has proven fruitful for medicine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

orpheus said:


> Experiences with Lexapro?


It's a standard SSRI. Lowers sex drive, anorgamia -- all that fun stuff. Did nothing good for me.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> anorgamia .


What's anorgamia?


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

orpheus said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > anorgamia .
> ...


anorgasmia: inability to orgasm. that was my inital problem but then it just turned into a complete loss of libido, for me.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



orpheus said:


> I posted a question on yahoo answers and a few people said Lexapro actually caused them anxiety. That puzzled me. My psychiatrist did say Lexapro tends to cause some people drowsiness, while others the opposite. I asked if if she could couple my prescription with some xanax just in case it affected me in the second case, and she wouldn't. She had a blind trust that it would work for me. In that respect, we may be guinea pigs, but it doesn't appear that our suffering has proven fruitful for medicine.


yes, my doc did warn me that initially (i assumed she meant within the first couple weeks) i would feel some extra anxiety, but what i experienced after a month was totally different. waaaaaaaaay beyond just "some additional anxiety."

about the only thing good it did for me was help me sleep, so i took it before bed instead of in the morning (which is i think how it's usually scripted).

your case sounds so much like mine, sadly. my biggest problem is panic. if your doc won't give you benzos at least try to weasel a beta blocker out of her. i take inderal prn, sometimes just alone (without klonopin) and it works great for controlling panic symptoms (shaking, sweating, heart palpitations, etc). though it won't do anything for the anticipatory anxiety, ie: the AWFUL DREAD... but if it works to keep the symptoms at bay then i find i don't fear the attacks as much. naturally.

good luck!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



orpheus said:


> Jean said:
> 
> 
> > i just quit lexapro a few days ago (after 45 days). at first i just loathed the sexual side effects, but after a while i started having these crazy mood swings. cycling between hypomanic paranoia and major depression and lethargy. sounds like classic bipolar, right? my p doc said it is common for ssri's to exacerbate these symptoms in already bi-polar types-- only i've never received a bi-polar diagnosis! i was only scripted lexapro for anxiety. i felt more depressed on lexapro than i did before it and it made me manic. now it seems like a gross oversight on the part of my doc... but we are all just guinea pigs aren't we? anyone else go crazy on ssri's?
> ...


you gotta try at least 2-3 SSRI's before you will get prescribed xanax


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



Noca said:


> you gotta try at least 2-3 SSRI's before you will get prescribed xanax


i've heard this said quite often, but my doc put me on klonopin right away. (i know it's not exactly xanax, but it has a similar stigma). she seemed to think it was standard procedure for anyone suffering from PD and just starting ssri's. (while granted most docs erroneously think ssri's will cure your panic eventually, but i have never known this to be the case).

orpheus, you will probably not be rewarded by asking for either, but it should not too difficult if you have the right doctor.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



Jean said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > you gotta try at least 2-3 SSRI's before you will get prescribed xanax
> ...


Well in the end it does all come down to luck and chances of getting the right doctor. 2-3 SSRI's first is an average.


----------



## maria k (Jan 13, 2007)

Question for jesserie and anyone else who has had success with lexapro. I just started it about a week ago (only at 5mg) and have had some serious headaches. Did anyone else have them and how long before they went away? Im worried b/c I think Lexapro might work for me, but my dr. said if I get them more than 2 weeks, I have to stop it. Thanks alot, Maria


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

So it's my second day on .5 of Lexapro. I have this unsettling feeling that my generalized anxiety has slightly spiked since I've been on it. That's not a good sign.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been taking 10 mgs of it for a week and so far I'm just dead tired with absolutely no appetite.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

I am on 20mg of Lexapro. It works well for me.


----------



## maria k (Jan 13, 2007)

Definitely hang in there. It made my anxiety worse for a few days or so. It is exactly 2 weeks today since I started the 5mg and I finally am having a day that I dont feel horrible (from my physical anxiety symptoms). Dont want to speak too soon, but its the first time in months. They told me to be patient and you have to do the same. From what I hear- it is really worth it. Good luck, Maria


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



bezoomny said:


> I've been taking 10 mgs of it for a week and so far I'm just dead tired with absolutely no appetite.


I too suffer the same symptoms you describe, no appetite and tiredness.


----------



## BJH1988 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey me too im so tired I keep yawning non stop and I have no appetite!!! drinkin caffinated soda really helps but wares off after a couple hours. Im on paxil tho 10 mgs, previously I was on Lexapro and before that zoloft, I remember Lexapro being a gentler medication than zoloft i had few side effects appetite loss and sex drive loss thats it. I think Lexapro isnt an as powerful drug as most the other ssri's.


----------



## guy123 (Mar 12, 2007)

I am on 10 mg of lexapro and have had slight success with it. It has made me less shakey in social situations and I can now make eye contact with people. Still it's not nearly as effective as my benzos.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I really don't have any side-effects from the Lexapro, yet. Except that I have been waking up early this past week and have been unable to get back to sleep. Not sure if that's the medication, or the usual suspect.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been wondering if it's safe to take Lexapro with a diet pill? I've been taking something called Miracle Burn lately, but I'm suppose to start my 10 mg of Lexapro today. On the Miracle Burn box it says don't take with MAO inhibitors so maybe it's ok. I'll have to make sure...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No desire to eat is a bad thing? :con


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



UltraShy said:


> No desire to eat is a bad thing? :con


when you're skin and bones yup


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm hoping it suppresses my appetite. I've been working out a lot lately and God knows the last thing I want to do is gain weight.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

orpheus said:


> So it's my second day on .5 of Lexapro. I have this unsettling feeling that my generalized anxiety has slightly spiked since I've been on it. That's not a good sign.


11th day. can't say i feel any different than the second. depression is somewhat suppressed, but i still feel a little uppity, which is something i can do without.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

orpheus said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > So it's my second day on .5 of Lexapro. I have this unsettling feeling that my generalized anxiety has slightly spiked since I've been on it. That's not a good sign.
> ...


what is your actual dose? because 0.5mgs isnt possible.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Noca said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > orpheus said:
> ...


My mistake. 5mg.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

orpheus said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > So it's my second day on .5 of Lexapro. I have this unsettling feeling that my generalized anxiety has slightly spiked since I've been on it. That's not a good sign.
> ...


It has been almost three weeks, and nothing, if not worse. I'll give it a month and then decide whether to get off it or to increase the dosage to 10mg. If Lexapro is causing more anxiety (which is what I suspect it is doing), then I will be in for it!


----------



## SADmedman (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



bezoomny said:


> I've been taking 10 mgs of it for a week and so far I'm just dead tired with absolutely no appetite.


strange... i've been taking 10mg for about 5 days now, i wake up basically dead, soooooo tired, muscle weakness, fatigue, etc, as well as i wake up very nauseous and have no appetite.

i'm not sure i'm receiving any benefits from the lexapro, but my doctor said unless there is some toxicity or extremely bad side effect to stay on the 10mg a day, and if need be, take in divided doses instead of 10mg at once.

I'm missing school because of the depressed/crappy feeling I get from the Lexapro.

I was on Paxil and Paxil CR prior to the Lexapro but those made me even more fatigued and drowsy.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been on 10 mg for a week and four days. I can honestly say I've had no bad effects like fatigue or anything like that. I work the night shift and when I get home in the morning, I take it. I'm naturally tired anyway from working all night so I sleep for a few hours, then I get up and work out. It doesn't drain me or anything...and I think it actually is suppressing my appetite which is something I don't mind at all. I can't really tell if it's effecting my mood. I have my good and bad moments, but I know it's too soon to really judge the medicine anyway. I'll give it at least 6 weeks. 
I really think working out helps a lot with my mood, it makes me feel better.


----------



## beatfreak (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



bezoomny said:


> I've been taking 10 mgs of it for a week and so far I'm just dead tired with absolutely no appetite.


I've been on the same dosage for a week too and I have those exact same symptoms...hopefully they will go away :stu


----------



## happyponcho42 (Apr 5, 2007)

I used to take 5mg in the mornings before school but it left me tired throughout the day. I even fell asleep during class which resulted in the teacher vaguely hinting that if it continues, he may fall asleep when grading my papers. It also wasn't too good as I have to drive almost an hour to and from school.

But...after I took several weeks break from lexapro since the tiredness was too overwhelming, I began taking it again the other week. Taking it before bed as opposed to morning seems to have alleviated the tiredness a bit, although it sometimes keeps me up at night and i wake up in the middle of the night needing a drink.


----------



## PassTheXanax (Apr 1, 2007)

Just got back with a new scrip for Lexapro, 10 mgs. I look forward to the sleepiness and appetite loss. If I get those it would literally be just what the doctor ordered, I CAN'T WAIT to not feel like I want to jump out a window. :boogie Wish me luck!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



PassTheXanax said:


> Just got back with a new scrip for Lexapro, 10 mgs. I look forward to the sleepiness and appetite loss. If I get those it would literally be just what the doctor ordered, I CAN'T WAIT to not feel like I want to jump out a window. :boogie Wish me luck!


good luck


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



Noca said:


> PassTheXanax said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back with a new scrip for Lexapro, 10 mgs. I look forward to the sleepiness and appetite loss. If I get those it would literally be just what the doctor ordered, I CAN'T WAIT to not feel like I want to jump out a window. :boogie Wish me luck!
> ...


Hey Noca, is that your daily regiment in your avatar?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



orpheus said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > PassTheXanax said:
> ...


yeah minus the Imovane, Tramadol, and Fentanyl


----------



## PassTheXanax (Apr 1, 2007)

When can I expect results? Day 2 and I am still really shaky. Is it more for depression or panic? I didn't have to pay for it cause the doc had samples.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



PassTheXanax said:


> Just got back with a new scrip for Lexapro, 10 mgs. I look forward to the sleepiness and appetite loss. If I get those it would literally be just what the doctor ordered, I CAN'T WAIT to not feel like I want to jump out a window. :boogie Wish me luck!


lexapro made me feel like i wanted to jump out a window.
good luck!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm on 10 mg and lately I've been depressed as hell and irritable so I don't know...I'll give it more time. It's probably because of some stupid boy. I'll see if the psychiatrist thinks he needs to up my dosage or something.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



PassTheXanax said:


> When can I expect results? Day 2 and I am still really shaky. Is it more for depression or panic? I didn't have to pay for it cause the doc had samples.


From what I understand it's suppose to be for both depression and generalized anxiety. I would at least give it 6-8 weeks.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

A psychiatrist suggested I try Cipralex. When I looked into I realized it's another name for Lexapro which (correct me if I'm wrong) is an upgrade for Celexa? He suggested I switch meds after I mentioned the ones I'm on are making me exhausted throughout the day and I have little energy as a result. But I'm having second thoughts of switching.. some the posts here have complained about being tired on them as well.. plus Celexa didn't work for me when I was on it for over 2 years awhile back. How is Celexa and Lexapro inherently different?


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



PassTheXanax said:


> When can I expect results? Day 2 and I am still really shaky. Is it more for depression or panic? I didn't have to pay for it cause the doc had samples.


It's different for everyone. For me, it only took a few days before I started feeling a _lot_ better.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

.o0p


----------



## PassTheXanax (Apr 1, 2007)

Day 3 and I have found a _slight _ease of the anxiety. Good news is that my appetite is nearly gone. I need to lose about 30 pounds for high blood pressure and this will make it so much easier. :yes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Pyschiatrist upped me to 20 mg yesterday so I'll see how this goes...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wanna try 30mgs.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I think 20 is probably all you need but who knows. I've never taken that much Lexapro.


----------



## jenna22 (Jan 14, 2007)

I was on Effexor for 10 days and its the worst drug EVER!!!
I've been on 10mg Lexapro for 11 days now and im fine.Im gonna give it 3 more weeks.it takes time and patience.I also take 0.5mg Klonapin for bedtime and it helps
Give it some more time.You cant tell if you're going to feel better and different on the 2nd day or a week.
Good luck to you all with Lexapro and i hope it works out for all of us


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

jenna22 said:


> I was on Effexor for 10 days and its the worst drug EVER!!!


yeah but if you waited it out another few weeks certain bad sides would likely diminish and effexor could have worked amazingly for you. though youve probably made a smart move, once youre on effexor properly you are ****ed if you wanna come off it. good luck with the lex


----------



## spinning_coins (Apr 22, 2007)

Well apparently I'm the oddball here, because I've been on this stuff for about a week and haven't been able to sleep much since. I'm not drowsy, but I'm starting to get a lot of sleep-deprivation fatigue which is annoying. I think it's helping the anxiety a little bit though, but so does sleep-deprivation, so.....
Though I think it's actually making me a little ADHD-ish at the same time. Which I suspect I might have always had a bit of anyway, but I'm not sure. Well I feel a lot like I did when I was a kid, jumping from task to task, and from destraction to destraction, without being able to stay with one task for very long. And very fidgety. 
Weird.
Anyone else?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



spinning_coins said:


> Well apparently I'm the oddball here, because I've been on this stuff for about a week and haven't been able to sleep much since. I'm not drowsy, but I'm starting to get a lot of sleep-deprivation fatigue which is annoying. I think it's helping the anxiety a little bit though, but so does sleep-deprivation, so.....
> Though I think it's actually making me a little ADHD-ish at the same time. Which I suspect I might have always had a bit of anyway, but I'm not sure. Well I feel a lot like I did when I was a kid, jumping from task to task, and from destraction to destraction, without being able to stay with one task for very long. And very fidgety. Weird. Anyone else?


The side-effects in SSRIs are quite paradoxical. It can say drowsiness and right next to that it could say insomnia. When I took Lexapro I felt drowsy and awake all at the wrong times --- I was drowsy when I woke up and completely energetic and hyperactive at night. I tried switching the times that I took the med, but it did nothing, which led to my ultimate cold-turkey stopping of it once and for good.

NOTE: Sleep-deprivation and feeling very fidgety are both symptoms of mania. Look out for these when taking an SSRI, since that may indicate that you suffer from bipolar depression, not unipolar depression.


----------



## spinning_coins (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



LDG 124 said:


> The side-effects in SSRIs are quite paradoxical. It can say drowsiness and right next to that it could say insomnia. When I took Lexapro I felt drowsy and awake all at the wrong times --- I was drowsy when I woke up and completely energetic and hyperactive at night. I tried switching the times that I took the med, but it did nothing, which led to my ultimate cold-turkey stopping of it once and for good.


How odd. That must've been pretty annoying too.



> NOTE: Sleep-deprivation and feeling very fidgety are both symptoms of mania. Look out for these when taking an SSRI, since that may indicate that you suffer from bipolar depression, not unipolar depression.


Thanks for the tip. I'll keep that in mind. I'm still hoping that this side-effect goes away soon, just so that I can sleep.


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

I'm only on my second day of Lexapro and I'm not tired at all. I didn't sleep at all last night. I feel extremely hyper and fidgety. I also feel kind of sick and I can't keep from clenching my teeth. I'm hyper but if walk around or stand up for too long I feel dizzy and I have to sit down. I also have no appetite and am sooo thirsty. I have a terrible taste in my mouth that tastes like xanax (awful). I feel insane. If i'm gonna go through with this then I need to refill my Xanax. That might provide at least some relief since xanax is the complete opposite.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



LDG 124 said:


> NOTE: Sleep-deprivation and feeling very fidgety are both symptoms of mania. Look out for these when taking an SSRI, since that may indicate that you suffer from bipolar depression, not unipolar depression.


add extreme anxiety and paranoia to that list and you will have all the reasons why i stopped taking lexapro.

remeron, on the other hand, didn't do that to me, perhaps because it just knocks me out cold about 15 minutes after i take it...
fortunately lamictal seems to have taken care of all the fidgety moodiness, so between the both of them i feel pretty good!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just took a lexapro and I'm nautious! greaaat.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive been tired (not lethargic though) and sleeping more. i started at 10mg and im up to 20mg. i think its been 4-5 weeks since i started. question about the sexual side effects. will it prevent you from getting an erection? i know it kills the sex drive but if you get aroused, are you able to get an erection?


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: re: Lexapro.*



Gumaro said:


> question about the sexual side effects. will it prevent you from getting an erection? i know it kills the sex drive but if you get aroused, are you able to get an erection?


Unless you've had erection problems in the past, I highly doubt it. For me, it's getting to the orgasm that now takes much longer, and the orgasms themselves are weaker.


----------

